# What to do with a broken heavybag.



## Orange Lightning (Jun 14, 2015)

My heavybag is barely hanging. It has 4 straps connected to rings, and those rings I connect to another ring, and that ring sits on a hook. Quite a while ago, 1 of the 4 straps broke. A couple days ago, another broke. And just today, yet another. It hangs now with 1 measly strap holding up it's 100 pounds, and that strap is already damaged and ready to break.

However, the bag itself is totally intact. Does anyone know ways I can use it once the least strap breaks? 
As I right this, I wonder if I could put it inside a military canvas bag or two that can be hung. Besides that, advice on using it as a giant weight? Or other ways I can set it to be able to strike it while standing?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 14, 2015)

Orange Lightning said:


> using it as a giant weight?


If you put your heavy bag next to your front door. Whenever you go out or come home, you will use "bear hug" to lift it up 10 times. It can help  you to "enhance" the following throw very well.







The firemen's carry can be another good weight training.


----------



## Transk53 (Jun 14, 2015)

Everlast do a canvas strap that hangs around the top of the stand, rather than the bag hooks. May work for you. Rated for a 100 pounder, but this top end. At least for the one I have.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 14, 2015)

Ground and pound bag and throwing dummy. Or buy a unfilled bag (which is cheaper) and move the fill from your bag to the new one.


----------



## Buka (Jun 14, 2015)

It's like getting another dog. It's never the quite the same as the one before, but you end up happy anyway.

No matter how you try and fix it, it's probably toast. Even if you rig something that somewhat works, it's not going to feel like the bag you're used to and you're not likely going to be satisfied. Tis a sad day when a good heavy-bag passes on, condolences, bro.

Time to get another dog.


----------



## Orange Lightning (Jun 14, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Everlast do a canvas strap that hangs around the top of the stand, rather than the bag hooks. May work for you. Rated for a 100 pounder, but this top end. At least for the one I have.



Can you go into a little more depth? I don't understand what you mean.



Kung Fu Wang said:


> f you put your heavy bag next to your front door. Whenever you go out or come home, you will use "bear hug" to lift it up 10 times. It can help you to "enhance" the following throw very well.



Very nice. The guy in the pictures really looks like he knows he's screwed. xD



Andrew Green said:


> Ground and pound bag and throwing dummy. Or buy a unfilled bag (which is cheaper) and move the fill from your bag to the new one.



I didn't know you could buy an empty bag. Cool. 
I'd considered holding on to it to use as a ground and pound + throwing dummy, and buying a new bag to hang. 



Buka said:


> Time to get another dog.



Probably.  I'd like to extend it's life as long as I can, but getting a new one is definitely on the horizon.

I just got another suggestion. The straps that connect to the rings are broken, but the stitching that attaches the straps to the bag isn't damaged. I wonder if it's possible to get new straps stitched to it? Unlikely I think, but I don't know if it can't be done or not. 

If I do buy a new bag (likely) I'm going to be working with a tighter budget than I was when I bought this bag. Honestly, I don't know much about heavy bags. I just bought the one that felt the best at MC Sporting Goods. It was on sale.  Bag shopping tips? I plan on not using gloves most of the time, Barring Andrew's empty bag tip, opinions on stuffing a military canvas bag with jeans Roadhouse style until I have the cash for a good bag?


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jun 14, 2015)

Not sure of the exact damage you have but I belive there are people out there who will stich leather if you can get some material I belive new straps can be sewn on


----------



## Orange Lightning (Jun 14, 2015)

hoshin1600 said:


> Not sure of the exact damage you have but I belive there are people out there who will stich leather if you can get some material I belive new straps can be sewn on



I can't post a picture for....reasons. I can't say the reasons. I'm pretty sure the straps broke from being shook up from the force of palm strikes and falling back down with the 100 pound weight. The posts are kind of shaky too. The stitching isn't damaged. Just the part of the straps hung from the rings.

I think I'll look into stitching first before I do anything else.


----------



## Transk53 (Jun 15, 2015)

Orange Lightning said:


> Can you go into a little more depth? I don't understand what you mean.




One of these. Site just for the example and and you're bag has a hook.

Everlast Universal Heavy Bag Hanger


----------



## drop bear (Jun 15, 2015)

hoshin1600 said:


> Not sure of the exact damage you have but I belive there are people out there who will stich leather if you can get some material I belive new straps can be sewn on



Horse saddle repair or couch repair maybe?


----------



## Transk53 (Jun 15, 2015)

Post 8

Repairing a broken bag MartialTalk.Com - Friendly Martial Arts Forum Community


----------



## Orange Lightning (Jun 15, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> One of these. Site just for the example and and you're bag has a hook.



It doesn't have anything to do with the damage my bag has. My hanging mechanism works fine. It's outdoors too. I didn't know this existed though. So thanks for that. 
Is there a reason why I wouldn't want hooks? My bag never falls if that's the reason.



drop bear said:


> Horse saddle repair or couch repair maybe?



I discussed it with some other people and there's one or two clothing alteration tailors in my relative area I can check. I don't know if they do this sort of thing though. We'll see. Not putting all my chickens in one sack yet.


----------



## Orange Lightning (Jun 15, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Post 8
> 
> Repairing a broken bag MartialTalk.Com - Friendly Martial Arts Forum Community



Tried tape. Didn't work. Not surprising I suppose. 

Only $5? I expected much higher expenses than that. I thought it might be so expensive that I midas well just buy a new bag.
We'll see. If I can do that, I'll see if I can't get a bunch of straps so the pressure is more evenly distributed and has more resistance.


----------



## Tgace (Jun 15, 2015)

Ground and Pound bag.


----------



## Transk53 (Jun 15, 2015)

Orange Lightning said:


> It doesn't have anything to do with the damage my bag has. My hanging mechanism works fine. It's outdoors too. I didn't know this existed though. So thanks for that.
> Is there a reason why I wouldn't want hooks? My bag never falls if that's the reason.
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, I was thinking that if you're had a central hook absent or independent of the chains, strapping like would work. I suppose it depends on if you are emotionally attached to the bag or not. Some blokes like cars or bikes that way if you see what I mean. Guess if it had a retaining hook on the bottom of the bag, maybe turn it upside down? But yeah as the others say, perhaps a ground and pound device, and maybe a decent weight to go up and down stairs/steps with!


----------



## Orange Lightning (Jun 18, 2015)

Well, the tailor thing didn't work out. I'm buying some military canvas bags today. I'm going to try to put my old bad inside a military canvas bag. If I can't get it the way it should be, I'll take it out and hold on to it as a weight/ground and pound and use the canvas bag(s) as heavy bags until I buy a good one again.

As far as the empty bag thing went, I could only find bags made of canvas and vinyl. I found a few imitation leather with bad reviews.  How are canvas and vinyl on bare hands?


----------



## Transk53 (Jun 18, 2015)

Orange Lightning said:


> Well, the tailor thing didn't work out. I'm buying some military canvas bags today. I'm going to try to put my old bad inside a military canvas bag. If I can't get it the way it should be, I'll take it out and hold on to it as a weight/ground and pound and use the canvas bag(s) as heavy bags until I buy a good one again.
> 
> As far as the empty bag thing went, I could only find bags made of canvas and vinyl. I found a few imitation leather with bad reviews.  How are canvas and vinyl on bare hands?



Not sure about the canvas, but vinyl ones are fine. Had no issues with a uppercut one, or normal shaped one. Suppose it depends on the personal definition on what is softer or harder. I assume a canvas bag would be more open to skinning, but then again a mate of mine has hands like a T800, metaphorically speaking


----------



## Orange Lightning (Jun 18, 2015)

I went to the resale shop where I was going to get my military canvas bag(s) for about 20 dollars. The ended up having 2 heavybags, ironically. One was stout and overly light, the other was longer, slimmer, and a little lighter than my old one. 40 dollars. 

So yeah. The old one is a ground and pound/ weight. Anyone ever punch cotton fiber/ polyester fiber filled with sand? I haven't set it up yet, but I like the way it hits. The sand seems to absorb blows well enough that I wouldn't expect ripping. Yet, it seems easy on the hands.


----------



## Orange Lightning (Jun 19, 2015)

Oh the irony. Irony everywhere.

My bag stand stands a bit low, so in simple words, I need some rope to get it to the right height. But I was really curious how it smacked, so I hung it up anyway. It was way too low, but it didn't matter much because I wasn't trying to work out. Just playing with the bag.
It worked for the first 3 minutes of smacking it around. Felt good. Had to chase it. Absorbed blows well, but it was all just light striking. After 10 minutes, I kicked it a little harder. 2 hard side kicks and a low thai round kick, one of the seems that holds the straps ripped. xD
All that. And it ended up being no good. So I'm still going to go and buy a canvas bag or two and see what I can do with those until I can shell out the good money for a good bag. 

And for the record, it was a Century brand cotton fiber/ polyester fiber bag filled with sand. Don't buy.

Thanks for the advice fellas.


----------



## wingchunguy (Jun 24, 2015)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> If you put your heavy bag next to your front door. Whenever you go out or come home, you will use "bear hug" to lift it up 10 times. It can help  you to "enhance" the following throw very well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about just standing it up next to a solid wall? This way it won't move. You might have to put some kind of a cushion between the wall and the bag.


----------



## Orange Lightning (Jun 24, 2015)

wingchunguy said:


> How about just standing it up next to a solid wall? This way it won't move. You might have to put some kind of a cushion between the wall and the bag.



You mean just put it up to something where I can pound it regardless? Like strap it to a tree or something? I've thought about it. Continuing too. I don't really have any good options for that. Might end up happening at some point though. 
At this current time, I'm just striking soft trees with smooth bark with my palms, the...blade? (part opposite of your thumb for doing chops and hammer fists), and my shoe wearing feet. I heard an inventive idea to wrap a basketball in a towel tied to a rope, and to tie that rope to a post, and then to hit the ball. Interesting.  I doubt I'll do that though. I'll see if I can't "upgrade" a tree or post of some sort with a heavybag or padding.


----------

